# Central America



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone have any leads on bareboat charters on the Caribbean side of Panama, Honduras, Guatemala, or except for Moorings, Sunsail and TMM (all booked up) in Belize?

Thanks.


----------

